# Sweet Potato Wine Recipe



## jbullard1 (Dec 2, 2008)

This may not be the right place but I'm new to this

I live in a rural area and sweet potatoes are one of the major crops around here.
I love most any dish they are used in and have a free source (farmer friend) for as many as I can use. 
Is there a recipe for a good wine using sweet potatoes, I'd like to surprise him with a nice wine around Thanksgiving next year 

Thank in advance
Jerry


----------



## petes (Dec 2, 2008)

Others may chime in with recipes of which they have personal knowledge. Have never tried sweet potatoe or the more regular type of spud for wine but probably like most, can recall hearing of someone who'd made it and 'swore' by it.
Couple of sites for recipes you could try are Jack Keller and Honey Creek. Jack has both types of potatoe listed. His site is favoured for pretty well anything pertaining to home winemaking, deservedly so. Honey Creek's not too bad either, FWIW.


----------



## jbullard1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the Keller site
He seems to be very thorough with directions


----------

